# Using the cash register today...



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I've done it before in the past, but most of those times I had someone assisting me (which I had as well today). The last time I was behind the counter, I felt really embarrassed and stupid by a particular experience so today when they unexpectedly put me behind the till for an hour, I was pleased with myself by the end of it for handling any mistakes and for asking people if they wanted bags and that type of thing (mightn't seem like much but I usually have to be told to do that.. I just sort of freeze so asking them myself was good). I still feel nervous about using it and was dealthy afraid something would go wrong or one of the ladies would leave me alone (which was a particularly frightening idea given I seemed to be there at rush hour!) but it was all okay. I still prefer working out the back at this stop but I felt accomplished in handling things today. Just thought I'd share, lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yay for you! You took the plunge and proved you can do it!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah I remember that earlier post of yours. Well done!


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you both.  I still don't really want to use it but at least I managed okay today.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

oooo I had this issue yesterday. its not so bad until I have to remember certain questions about rewards cards and all. its not bad overall though. would rather help customers or work in the back moving boxes though too


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow nice, I don't think I could handle that situation very well


----------

